# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Nga e kanë origjinën evgjitët?

## Syze

(_Moderatorë, mund ta lëvizni temën në qoftë se nuk është në vendin e duhur._ )

Në rast se nuk e dini ç'janë jevgjit (nuk besoj se ka njeri të mos e dijë këtë), një përmbledhje:


*Origjina e jevgjitëve*Legjendat përshkruajnë ardhjen e tyre nga Egjipti (ndaj dhe njhen me emrin Jevgj/Evgjitë/Magjupë ose Gyspy në anglisht), por këto janë vetëm përralla.  Njerëzit injorantë në perëndim e lidhin origjinën e tyre me Europën Lindore.  Kjo nuk është e vërtetë, edhe pse popullatat me të  mëdha jevgjite (ndryshe të qujatur ciganë/gabelë/ashkali ose romë, që në gjuhën e tyre do të thotë "burrë") gjenden atje. 

Jevgjit e kanë origjinën në Indinë veriore 1,000 vjet më parë. Gjuhën e tyre, i quajtur Romani (e cila ka humbur në shumë vende), lidhet padyshim me hindu dhe gjuhë të tjera indiane (quajtur indo-arian). Askush nuk e di se pse e kanë lënë Indinë. Disa thonë se paraardhësit e tyre, zejtarët dhe artistët, të shoqëruar trupat dhe pas disa konflikteve ushtarake në Indi. Nga vitet 1300 pas Krishtit arritën Evropën, pasi kaluan nëpër Persi dhe Turqi.

Imazhi i tyre ka qenë gjithmonë i diskutueshëm në sytë e europianëve: ata ose ishin njerëz shumë të dashur, ose shumë dashakeqës. Kur jevgjit erdhën në Europë, ata ishin të huaj për europianët, me lëkurën e tyre të errët, sy të zinj dhe flokë, veshje, zakonet dhe gjuhën. Për më tepër, jevgjit mbetën të izoluar, një zakon i trashëguar nga sistemi i kastave të Indisë.

(Sistemi indian i kastave me pak fjalë: njerzit rrinin të izoluar sipas punës që bënin, që trashëgohej brez pas brezi, dhe nuk mund të ndryshohej. Ishte bazuar në Hinduism. Është shumë më e komplikuar se kaq.)

Jevgjit në Shqipëri nuk e pranojnë realitetin e origjinës nga India. Ashkalitë janë Jevgj që e kanë humbur gjuhën e tyre origjinale; sot flasin shqip. 

*Referenca*:
http://www.abc.net.au/science/news/a...sh_1191889.htm
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Where...om-72231.shtml
http://danny.oz.au/anthropology/note...y-history.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashkali...lkan_Egyptians
http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jevgjit

Rezultate gjenetike:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1235543/

Rezultate gjuhësore:
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...R93msbrjNnr-sA

----------


## Brari

nuk e di ne kosov por ne shqiperi i dallojm jevgjit me arixhijte..

jevgjit dallojn qe jan  te rraces egjyptiane.. 
kurse arixhinjte jan tjeter.. ngjajn me fise te indise apo dikund andej..

arixhijt jan me simpatik..
kan tipare me terheqse..

jevgjit kan jetuar ne qytete  kurse arixhijte pak me vecant..

jevgjit kan pas lagje te tyre ne shkoder elbasan tiran durres..

kurse arixhijt kan pas pika jasht qytetit  pran natyres diku buz ndoj lumi.. e kan levizur.. 
jevgjit jo..

jevgjit nuk kan  gjuhe.. ose e kan humbur.. 
ata flasin si qyteti ku kan jetuar per shum kohe..
 psh jevvgjit e tiranes flasin puro tiransen..
po ashtu jevgjit shkodran flasin shkodrance..

po ashtu jevgjit e durrsit apo elbasanit.. ose te korces..

kurse arixhijt  nga qe kan levizur kan ruajtur nje shqipe te tren te vecant .. por brenda fisit flasin  arixhinjshen.. gjuh e ruajtur copa copa..

jevgjit jan pranuar pran familjeve qytetare te jetojn por dhe te sherbejn..
shum gra jevga kan qen dado ose puntore shpije tek pasaniket shqiptar..
kjo nuk ka ndodhur me arixhijt..

----------


## BEHARI

Mendimi im eshte se si Evgjit (magjyp)apo Romet(Gabel)jane njerez si gjite te tjeret,dhe mendoj se duhen trajtuar nga institucionet shteterore njesoj sikur gjitha komunitetet e tjera!
fatkeqsite ndaj tyre si luftrat spastrimet e tj etj i kan detyruar ata te perplasen shperndahen neper vende te tjera te botes sikur dhe ne shqipri!

mund te them se evgjitet(magjyp)te shkodres jane aq te vjeter sa dhe vete qyteti i shkodres!
flasin gjuhen puro shkodrance,madje krenohen qe jane shkodran dhe konsiderojne vehten shqiptar!

nje dicka dua te vej ne dukje:historikisht madje as ditet e sotme nuk shikoj ndonje kronikee televizive qe te paraqese se magjypet apo gabelet Vrasin,Grabisin me arme apo perdhunojne dikend,perkundrazi jemi ne shqiptaret qe ne mes te dites me maska e pa maska vrasim e grabisim njeri tjetrin..Turp!!

dhe dicka tjeter;
asnje nga politikan apo drejtues te kombit shqiptar qe ne kohen e Skender Beut e der tek Sali Berisha e Hashim Thaci nuk kan patur lidhje me Evgjitet apo romet,dhe gjithe keta e kane katandisur kombin shqiptar ne skiterre,qe nga copezimi i kombit,e deri me korrupsionin galopant te diteve te sotme!mos valle eshte faji i evgjitve apo i rromve!!

----------


## Syze

@Brari Nuk ka komunitet Egjiptian në Shqipëri: Jevgjit dhe Arixhinjtë janë e njëjta gjë. Janë të ndarë në shumë emra, por kanë një origjinë. Rezultatet gjenetike tregojnë gjithçka. Gjuha e disave mund të ketë humbur dhe sot flasin gjuhën e kombit ku jetojnë, por gjenetika nuk gabon.

@Behari: Në Shqipëri nuk ka histori të tilla vërtet, e di mirë. Ata janë të integruar në shoqëri. Rrinë bashkë se e kanë trashëguar këtë mënyrë jetese nga India, por ata veprojnë ashtu si gjithë të tjerët. 

Ke të drejtë, nuk janë ata arsyeja që kombi është katandisur kështu, por nuk do t'i fajsoja _plotësisht_ politikanët e sotëm, edhe pse ata zhgënjejnë shumicën e kohës, kanë arritur dhe disa rezultate pozitive. Unë i fajsoj që nuk kanë arritur më shumë dhe pse kishin mundësi.

Dëmi më i madh i kombit ishte prej Komunizmit. Ish-vendet e tjera komuniste janë më mirë se ne sot në përgjithësi, se nuk ishin të izoluara nga e gjithë bota si ne, ata ishin izoluar vetëm nga pjesa jo-Komuniste e botës.

@Të tjerët: Faleminderit për mendimin tuaj.

----------


## El0na

Fatkeqsisht ne Shqiptaret jemi si ajo dhia e zgjebosur me bishtin perpjete. Aq sa e vuajme racizmin ne Shqiptaret aq raciste behemi me ata qe jane poshte nesh.

----------


## Syze

> Fatkeqsisht ne Shqiptaret jemi si ajo dhia e zgjebosur me bishtin perpjete. Aq sa e vuajme racizmin ne Shqiptaret aq raciste behemi me *ata qe jane poshte nesh*.


Duke patur parasysh si fillove argumentin besoj se do të thuash: "ata që _ne mendojmë_ se janë poshtë nesh".

----------


## drague

kush eshte qellimi i temes syze?

----------


## the admiral

> Fatkeqsisht ne Shqiptaret jemi si ajo *dhia e zgjebosur me bishtin perpjete.* Aq sa e vuajme racizmin ne Shqiptaret aq raciste behemi me ata qe jane poshte nesh.


fiks te njejten gje mendoj edhe une...
dhi e zgjebosur e bishtin perpjete.
nuk mendoja keshtu, por jam bindur 100% duke u perballur me mendimet e disave ketu ne forum.

kam vene re nje racizem me te madh se tek ata qe shume shqiptare i akuzojne si raciste...

----------


## Qyfyre

U jepet per aheng  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## El0na

> Duke patur parasysh si fillove argumentin besoj se do të thuash: "ata që _ne mendojmë_ se janë poshtë nesh".


Shtresat shoqerore jane egzistente ne cdo vend te botes. Familja , paraja dhe niveli shoqeror sigurisht qe bejne diferencen ne statusin e nje individi. Problemi nuk qendron ne shtresat, ato do te jene perhere egzistente, problemi eshte prepotenca dhe kapadalleku.

----------


## Syze

> Shtresat shoqerore jane egzistente ne cdo vend te botes. Familja , paraja dhe niveli shoqeror sigurisht qe bejne diferencen ne statusin e nje individi. Problemi nuk qendron ne shtresat, ato do te jene perhere egzistente, problemi eshte prepotenca dhe kapadalleku.


E lexove pjesën që flet për sistemin e kastave në Indi? Ata kanë këtë shtresë shoqërore nga ky sistem. Ky është tipari kryesor që shpjegon në mënyrën e tyre të jetesës.

Pra me sa kuptoj me "më poshtë se ne" ti nënkuptoje "shtresë më e ulët shoqërore" jo "njerëz më të ulët". Të keqkuptova, kërkoj ndjesë për këtë.

----------


## PINK

Mendimin me te mire! lol

----------


## El0na

> E lexove pjesën që flet për sistemin e kastave në Indi? Ata kanë këtë shtresë shoqërore nga ky sistem. Ky është tipari kryesor që shpjegon në mënyrën e tyre të jetesës.
> 
> Pra me sa kuptoj me "më poshtë se ne" ti nënkuptoje "shtresë më e ulët shoqërore" jo "njerëz më të ulët". Kërkoj ndjesë që të keqkuptova.


It's ok  :buzeqeshje: . 
Une jetoj ne Malajzi , sapo futesh ne kete shtet harron nga vjen , harron ciles race e feje i perket. 
Eshte nje shtet qe i jep mundesite secilit ne menyre ta barabarte pamvaresisht ngjyres se fytyres.

----------


## El0na

> fiks te njejten gje mendoj edhe une...
> dhi e zgjebosur e bishtin perpjete.
> nuk mendoja keshtu, por jam bindur 100% duke u perballur me mendimet e disave ketu ne forum.
> 
> kam vene re nje racizem me te madh se tek ata qe shume shqiptare i akuzojne si raciste...


Nuk kane thene kot , i mbyturi te mbyt  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> It's ok . 
> Une jetoj ne Malajzi , sapo futesh ne kete shtet harron nga vjen , harron ciles race e feje i perket. 
> Eshte nje shtet qe i jep mundesite secilit ne menyre ta barabarte pamvaresisht ngjyres se fytyres.


Edhe ti po krahason jevgjit me veten tende?! Po jevgjit ne Shqiperi e Kane treguar me kohe qe Jane paraziter. Kane diskriminuar vete veten.

----------


## El0na

> Edhe ti po krahason jevgjit me veten tende?! Po jevgjit ne Shqiperi e Kane treguar me kohe qe Jane paraziter. Kane diskriminuar vete veten.


E ke shume gabim , nuk e njeh mire realitetin e Shqiperise. Jo vetem jevgjit por kushdo qe nuk ka perkrahje ne Shqiperi distinohet te behet parazit.

Nese do fillosh nje shkolle duhet te kesh nje mik , nese mbaron shkollen prape duhet te kesh mik qe te zesh pune. Te mbash vendin e punes po ashtu duhet te kesh mik. 

Ketu vendosin politikat e Shtetit per te inkurajuar shkollimin e nje minoriteti. Ketu ku jetoj une shteti i ofron bursa falas Indianeve me qellim qe ti integroje ne komunitet. Dhe si rezultat vitet e fundit ka rezultuar si raca me perqindjen me te edukuar ne vend.

----------


## loneeagle

Une i kam ditur se arixhi and evgjit jane ndryshe nejse ne shqiperi ata jane teper te diskriminuar shteti nuk i mbron gjynah! Rruges per ne sarande kishin zene nje fushe edhe benin nje jetese qe te keputej shpirti kasolle te ndertuara me rreze bimesh. ne elbasan i shifje rruges duke lypur kurse ne durres jetonin poshte nje ure. Per mendimin tim jane njerez edhe nuk duhen trajtuar si kafshe!

----------


## the admiral

> Edhe ti po krahason jevgjit me veten tende?! Po jevgjit ne Shqiperi e Kane treguar me kohe qe Jane paraziter. Kane diskriminuar vete veten.


fiks keshtu si ti pink e mendojne shume italiane dhe greke raciste (vendet ku jetojne me shume emigrante shqiptare).
thone: shqiptaret e kane treguar vehten. kane diskriminuar vete vehten. te gjitha femrat ku*va dhe te gjithe meshkujt kriminele jane...

te pelqen kjo menyre e te menduarit??? e bukur, apo jo? buykur te futen te gjithe ne nje thes.

p.s. njoh jevgj qe jane 100 here me te ndershem dhe me puntore se shumica e atyre qe mbahen si "shqiptare puro".

----------


## loneeagle

> Edhe ti po krahason jevgjit me veten tende?! Po jevgjit ne Shqiperi e Kane treguar me kohe qe Jane paraziter. Kane diskriminuar vete veten.


po me parazit se zezaket edhe latinet e amerikes nuk jane, por amerika i jep ndihma ne maksimum, cash, foodstamps, shtepi falas, shkolle falas plus edhe ne pune shteti kane me shume advantage se cdo njeri tjeter. Kurse ne shqiperi njeri ne pune nuk i merr edhe leke per te ngrene shteti  nuk i jep, perbuzen cdo dite nga shteti edhe nga njerezit.

----------


## Darius

> (_Moderatorë, mund ta lëvizni temën në qoftë se nuk është në vendin e duhur._ )
> 
> Në rast se nuk e dini ç'janë jevgjit (nuk besoj se ka njeri të mos e dijë këtë), një përmbledhje:
> 
> 
> *Origjina e jevgjitëve*Legjendat përshkruajnë ardhjen e tyre nga Egjipti (ndaj dhe njhen me emrin Jevgj/Evgjitë/Magjupë ose Gyspy në anglisht), por këto janë vetëm përralla.  Njerëzit injorantë në perëndim e lidhin origjinën e tyre me Europën Lindore.  Kjo nuk është e vërtetë, edhe pse popullatat me të  mëdha jevgjite (ndryshe të qujatur ciganë/gabelë/ashkali ose romë, që në gjuhën e tyre do të thotë "burrë") gjenden atje. 
> 
> Jevgjit e kanë origjinën në Indinë veriore 1,000 vjet më parë. Gjuhën e tyre, i quajtur Romani (e cila ka humbur në shumë vende), lidhet padyshim me hindu dhe gjuhë të tjera indiane (quajtur indo-arian). Askush nuk e di se pse e kanë lënë Indinë. Disa thonë se paraardhësit e tyre, zejtarët dhe artistët, të shoqëruar trupat dhe pas disa konflikteve ushtarake në Indi. Nga vitet 1300 pas Krishtit arritën Evropën, pasi kaluan nëpër Persi dhe Turqi.
> 
> ...


Ti qe ke postuar keto links ketu, a e ke lexuar ca palacolliku eshte ai i wikipedias? Apo thjesht i postoni copy paste pa i lexuar fare? Na i nxorren gabelet shqiptare tani madje dhe me flamur me shqiponje dy krenore.

----------

